# Ähnliche Spiele wie Werwolf



## robotom (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle. 

Kann mir jemand ähnliche Spiele wie Werwolf (Die Werwölfe von Düsterwald) empfehlen? Ein Bekannter von mir hat das Spiel letztens mitgebracht und es hat uns allen super gut gefallen. Ich wollte mir ein ähnliches Spiel nun zulegen, damit wir zu Hause etwas parat haben, falls wir in einer größeren Gruppe etwas spielen möchten (allerdings eher für 5 bis 6 Leute gedacht). Danke im Voraus für eure Empfehlungen! Freue mich schon.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (25. Juni 2018)

Ich habe erst ein paar Male vor etlicher Zeit "Die Werwölfe von Düsterwald" gespielt und kann dir leider nicht mit Tipps bezüglich Alternativen dienen. Allerdings habe ich einmal für dich zum Thema gegoogelt und auf einer Seite habe ich gelesen, dass man einige Rollen aus dem Karten- und Gesellschaftsspiel übernehmen kann. Wie das konkret funktioniert, weiß ich aber leider nicht...


----------



## robotom (6. Juli 2018)

ah das kann ich mir auch einmal anschauen! da könnte was interessantes dabei sein! Ich habe erst letztens von einem Spiel gehört, wo es einen Spion gibt und alle anderen sind auf dem selben Platz versammelt (z.B. Strand)...man stellt sich dann gegenseitig fragen. Der Spion soll herausfinden, wo die anderen sind, die anderen hingegen wer der Spion ist, allerdings muss man die Fragen so geschickt stellen, dass der Spion natürlich nicht herausfindet, wo sich die Spieler befinden. Hat sich eigentlich recht lustig angehört, allerdings weiß ich den Namen des Spiels nicht. Kennt das vielleicht jemand?


----------



## robotom (12. Juli 2018)

ich habe im App Store letztens in neues Werwolf Spiel entdeckt! Es ist eigentlich genauso wie das richtige Kartenspielen, nur mit neuen Charakteren. Also sicher auch mal einen Versuch wert. Wie gut es mit einer App funktioniert, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. August 2018)

Zwar kein reines Kartenspiel, aber ein super Brettspiel für 1-8 Spieler finde ich ist

 

https://www.amazon.de/Heidelberger-Spieleverlag-HE105-Arkham-Deutsch/dp/B000HVE9RM

 

Mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht, ich werde mir dieses Jahr warscheinlich eine eigene Box+ eine Erweiterung holen.


----------



## dmdiego (16. Juli 2020)

robotom schrieb:


> ah das kann ich mir auch einmal anschauen! da könnte was interessantes dabei sein! Ich habe erst letztens von einem Spiel gehört, wo es einen Spion gibt und alle anderen sind auf dem selben Platz versammelt (z.B. Strand)...man stellt sich dann gegenseitig fragen. Der Spion soll herausfinden, wo die anderen sind, die anderen hingegen wer der Spion ist, allerdings muss man die Fragen so geschickt stellen, dass der Spion natürlich nicht herausfindet, wo sich die Spieler befinden. Hat sich eigentlich recht lustig angehört, allerdings weiß ich den Namen des Spiels nicht. Kennt das vielleicht jemand?


 

Hallo, das Spiel heißt "Agent Undercover" und ist von Piatnik. Ist sehr lustig zu spielen!

 

Digital gibt es ein Browserspiel, das sehr ähnlich zu "Werwolf" ist: Town of Salem. Is noch mal ein bisscehn komplexer meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## robotom (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo, danke für die Rückmeldungen. Und sorry für meine späte Antwort. Ich werde mir die Spiele auch mal ansehen. So ein Browserspiel hört sich schon ganz lustig an. Mittlerweile stecken wir ja in einer  Gesundheitskrise fest. hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.  Da wären solche onlinespiele schon praktisch!!


----------

